# pensacola gulf pier



## luism6 (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to plan a fishing trip to the gulf pier, its a 6 hour drive from athens ga where I live so I would like to know when it will be a good time to go, so there will be a better chance of catching some fish. Thanks in advance:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

April is your best bet. That's when the cobia madness starts.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Mid April - Mid May : Huge Pompano runs in the surf - excellent surf fishing in Ft. Picken, Portofino area.


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm coming the weekend of Feb 13-16. I just happened to have some time off from work and I need a Fla fix so I'm headed that way. I know it's not the ideal time but what should I target then? I'm not picky, I like to catch anything. I'm coming from North Ga so I don't get to fish from the piers as much as I would like but man I love it down there! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luism6 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey RandyH , Robertyb from (GON) forum gave me this link http://www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com/ when I ask about the gulf pier, I can tell you what ever you need to know or want to know about the fishing down there just post it. I got alot of info on the fishing over there!!!:fishing: Hope this helps and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks Luism6. That is a very helpful forum for me. I'm going this weekend and I will catch something!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a really good forum for the Gulf. I know Robertyb from another fishing forum where I do some boat ho-ing.


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

I might be heading down that way (Pensacola) if I can't come up with Fiddler crabs to go for sheepshead so I might see you down there.

You could probably find a few decent reds off the pier...


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sure it's on here elsewhere but what would be the best bait for Redfish?
Thanks


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Cut mullet or menhaden work pretty well.


----------



## nockowt1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Check this out: www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## smittyg (Jan 17, 2009)

How was your trip to sabastian inlet? I know you caught some fish :fishing:.post some pictures


----------



## luism6 (Jan 15, 2009)

It was awesome, caught 3 blues and 2 whiteys, planning on going again very soon. I know you been wanting to head down to sebastian for a while now so if your not to busy let me know and will head down together that place is awesome you'll love it!!!


----------

